# wiper goes too far



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

Car, 97 olds sihilouette, has the starngest thing. has about 120 K on it now,,,when I got it at 60 K it already started ticking the metal on the drivers side of the windshield. Now it comes so far over it gets stuck in the door when you shut it at the right time. It hits hard,,,sometimes takes the wiper off the arm.

I can see not going as far due to wear but why it goes further is a mystery


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Stand the wiper straight out, there is a clip there to pull the arm off, turn the arm, push back in place. If the drive shaft is worn you may have more work to do.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

If it can't be adjusted back in, check the arm hardware as well as the motor.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

100% sure someone did not install the wrong length wiper?
Unless that wiper is the wrong length or not fully locked in position I can not picture a warn motor being able to move enough to cause that.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Majority of times, the splines on the shaft that the arm fits on, is worn down. Because people like to use their wipers while they are frozen in place with ice.

You have to remove the nut and washer that holds the arm in place, pull the arm off the shaft, move it down some towards the hood, tighten back down the nut and washer and see what happens.

Some washer blades actually will sit below the hood, not just right above them.


----------

